

Ask HN: 1 day in SF, what do see on the tech scene? - ljoshua

If you had one day in San Francisco and Silicon Valley, what would you do, visit, or experience?<p>More: I will be arriving in San Francisco for a weekend conference in early June, and will have a free Friday to play and explore. I&#x27;ve seen several fantastic landmarks and tourist spots on previous trips, but would love to check out a bit more what SV is like and the companies that create the pulse of the area.<p>Thoughts and suggestions?
======
aceperry
I think it depends on what you're interested in. The south bay (Santa Clara,
Mountain View, San Jose) has a lot of hardware companies as well as some of
the larger software companies (Google, Facebook, Linkedin). Palo Alto has a
lot of startups and accelerators (VC) if you're into that sort of thing. San
Francisco seems to have the lions share of small startups. You can hang out in
numerous coffee shops with a sign stating, "I'll buy you a cup of coffee if
you talk to me about the tech scene here".

Another approach would be to reach out to fellow conference attendees familiar
with the area and ask them what you should be doing. Presumably, they would
share the same interests as yourself. Good luck, and I hope you get much out
of your visit.

